# THE DADDY OF ALL EXERCISES



## driving iron 2

Would like the boards thoughts on this..

IMHO the daddy of all excercises is the *overhand grip pull up*..no fancy machine..a true test of strength...done correctly and strict nothing matches it for impressiveness and the returns it provides are excellent...any other candidates???????????? closely followed by the press up!!!!!


----------



## siovrhyl

the deadlift!!!!


----------



## ryoken

SEX

:thumb:

Deadlift for me too


----------



## BabyYoYo

I'd go with deadlifts too!


----------



## heavyweight

agree 100%, i'd say squat next?


----------



## borostu82

Deads and Squats

god i feel sick at the thought of dead lifts lol


----------



## dog5566

deadlift,,6x140kg, deadlifts are the king of all,, :cool2:


----------



## ares1

Deadlifts are a true indicator of someones strength.


----------



## Rocho

Weighted Dips followed by Dead lift!

I think you could build a half decent physique just using these two exercises!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD

Squats no competition. None.


----------



## Belinda

I've yet to attempt a deadlift so for me it would be the squat - works parts of me I never knew I had!! lol


----------



## pastanchicken

21's

:ban:


----------



## driving iron 2

dc55 said:


> Press up!!!!! WTF....
> 
> Clean and Press wins hands down.


Reason pressup was mention was that you can build a decent shape with such a core exercise..as anyone doing a long stetch on 23 hour lock downs will testify:whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken

On a serious note, deadlifts are prob my daddy exercise at the mo


----------



## treb92

Deadlifts for sure.


----------



## TOBE

Deadlifts or Squats......

Press up doesn't even come close


----------



## YoungGun

Tricep kickbacks.


----------



## pastanchicken

YoungGun said:


> Tricep kickbacks.


You're hardcore :cool2:


----------



## big pete

gotta be squatting or deadlifting, no other movements recruit sooooooo many fibres.


----------



## solidcecil

pastanchicken said:


> You're hardcore :cool2:


PMSL!!!

got to be deads and squats!!!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun

pastanchicken said:


> You're hardcore :cool2:


 :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Deadlifts and Squats for definate. :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun

Possibly cable cross overs also:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken

YoungGun said:


> Possibly cable cross overs also:lol:


Don't let Prodiver hear you say that!


----------



## Galtonator

Deads are king for me


----------



## Jungle

Deads, Squats & WRIST CURLS!


----------



## hamsternuts

bench press, or pull ups


----------



## Jacko89

Squats then deads without a doubt


----------



## MarkTSG

Deadlifts or clean (with or without the press).


----------



## SALKev

pastanchicken said:


> Don't let Prodiver hear you say that!


or JW


----------



## geeby112

never done a deadlift in my life, am i missing out :confused1:


----------



## pastanchicken

geeby112 said:


> never done a deadlift in my life, am i missing out :confused1:


I like them mate yeah. Give them a go :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation

deadlift, o the fought of them makes me sweat lol


----------



## Prodiver

For sheer upper body and arm thickness and core strength the classic flat bench press is unequalled.


----------



## Big Dawg

I disagree with the overhand pull ups. I think it's quite a flawed exercise tbh. I'd go with deadlifts as the daddy of all exercises.


----------



## anabolic ant

WTF...the grand daddy of all exercises was and i still think is the squat and deadlift...or the deadlift and squat!!!!!!

true feats of strength...all the strongmen do it,everyone should do em...and it is the 2 most biggest compound movements you'll do apart from bench and barbell rows and and maybe standing shoulder press!!!!


----------



## Prodiver

anabolic ant said:


> WTF...the grand daddy of all exercises was and i still think is the squat and deadlift...or the deadlift and squat!!!!!!
> 
> true feats of strength...all the strongmen do it,everyone should do em...and it is the 2 most biggest compound movements you'll do apart from bench and barbell rows and nad maybe standing shoulder press!!!!


Are you thinking of the Clean and Jerk?

But this is more a feat of strength than a bodybuilding exercise...


----------



## anabolic ant

Prodiver said:


> Are you thinking of the Clean and Jerk?
> 
> But this is more a feat of strength than a bodybuilding exercise...


i do clean n jerks...only this is i do them the other way round...i jerk first then clean it afterwards:lol:...

sorry PD,couldnt resist!!!!!

but your right,clean n jerks and snatch...not being rude here either are other great strength feats!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Standing heavy shoulder presses.


----------



## Prodiver

anabolic ant said:


> i do clean n jerks...only this is i do them the other way round...i jerk first then clean it afterwards:lol:...
> 
> sorry PD,couldnt resist!!!!!
> 
> but your right,clean n jerks and snatch...not being rude here either are other great strength feats!!!


Talk about sticky..!


----------



## Iron19

Deadlift for me. With the squat coming a close second.


----------



## F.M.J

My faves are deadlifts, dumbbell press, barbell bench press, standing shoulder press- love them all equally.


----------



## BB_999

1. Squats

2. Deads

3. Clean & Press

4. Dips

5. Pull ups

These are my top 5 in order. Deads would've come first but I cause myself an occassional injury doing them (even with strict form) so they're relegated to second.


----------



## Guest

PMSL at chin ups these are isolations exercises compared to lets say a deadlift.

Imo deadlift all the way.


----------



## sawyer

ID HAVE TO SAY DEAD LIFTS PURLEY FOR HOW MUCH I ACHE FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS


----------



## driving iron 2

Con said:


> PMSL at chin ups these are isolations exercises compared to lets say a deadlift.
> 
> Imo deadlift all the way.


glad it cheered you up..i value all opinions of course and i didnt specify the type of exercise being a factor...deadlifts seems to be the grandaddy excercise according to the posts..i still find the pull up is a true leveller and a good measure of strength


----------



## steelicarus

giants into L seat hold then pullup


----------



## heavyweight

steelicarus said:


> giants into L seat hold then pullup


R u saying pullups with your legs straight infront of u :confused1:

Watta steeli, go and post in my new 'Yoga' thread, i forgot to mention u and gerg, was gonna mention u but u slipped my mind! Go now and rep me cos i am losing


----------



## ichigo

Deads, Squats these wipe me out like nothing else. done mine last tuesday and im still hurting now:confused1:


----------



## Hobbit JT

Box Squats (squats, but you have to sit down onto a really low box then push off from that), I nearlly sh1t myself doing it on saturday, Also the DEADLIFT. Still got major DOMS since saturday, my whole body aches bad, I walk like I have something shoved up my ****.


----------



## ghostdog

Deadlift for me:rockon:


----------



## steelicarus

heavyweight said:


> R u saying pullups with your legs straight infront of u :confused1:
> 
> Watta steeli, go and post in my new 'Yoga' thread, i forgot to mention u and gerg, was gonna mention u but u slipped my mind! Go now and rep me cos i am losing


aye

so start hanging then bring your legs up and through arms until parallel to floor then rotate body until feet almost touch (point to the )floor then slowly revolve back until you're at 90 legs straight out then do a pull up


----------



## paul s

the exercise that works the most muscles. has to be deadlifts


----------



## leveret

curls??

Deadlift imo


----------



## WRT

Wrist Curls:whistling:


----------



## N2GB

Suats or deads..

I know there good but personally I hate doing them but still do them...


----------



## Big Gunz

Deadlifts.


----------



## bigmitch69

Deadlifts and squats.

Love deadlifting.

Hate squats.


----------



## boyd_j

deadlift and squats on equal par


----------



## Eklektik

Deadlift all day long... sorts the men out from the boys....


----------



## xzx

By the "daddy" i'm assuming your refering to the best all round excercise.

If thats the case then "Clean and Press" works all major muscle groups, no other compound will do the same.


----------



## d4ead

thing is with pull ups it dont seem to mean much ive got a mate whos skinny who can do 50+ pull ups in 1 go with full extension. yet he couldn't press, dead lift or squat even a tiny bit of what i can.

deads, squat, flat bench

would be my choice


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

wide grip pull ups (with weight)


----------



## gerg

it's difficult to single out an exercise, variety is the key

in terms of recruiting the most amount of muscle, in the most powerful manner i'd suggest something like:

- swimming (butterfly?)

- snatching / clean and jerk

- sprinting


----------



## bentleymiller

Full squats no argument


----------



## luk2dae

Barbell Wrist Curl no argument


----------



## breamking

one finger press ups followed by deadlifts


----------



## small.traps

cant say iv ever done a dead lift..i can imagine wot it is..but can someone confirm..

but id have to say wide grip pull ups..for me thats a feat in itself pulling 17 stone up

but my most fav is shoulder press ..but i cant do any over head shoulders any moor:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## lumpy

chest expander:rolleye:


----------



## fabio1992

You didnt say whether it was a strength or a fitness exercise so...

I have a lil story to tell 

The other day us "weights lads" or "jocks" -if you will- decided to join in with the girls aerobics session. Yes, i mean the proper dancing, clapping, jogging thing. I can say, hand on heart, it was the most serious thing i have ever done! seriously, we thought we were in pretty good shape fitness-wise, but how mistaken were we! haha

Give it a try if you havnt done already, it provides a better all round cardio sesh than a traeadmill or bike etc


----------



## dudz

Deadlift + Clean & Press

Or a session on these bad boys!


----------



## craigy86

Power cleans or heavy squats for me


----------



## Big Will 08

Cleans all day long!


----------



## Dezw

Deadlift for sure.


----------



## Bucknut

Deadlifts....man they suck the air right out of you. :thumb:


----------



## Scrappy

20 rep deads:ban:


----------



## frowningbudda

Anything heavy enough to make my eyes bulge & grunt like a bull in heat 

Be it deads, clean&press, or squats or even those last few reps on shrugs....


----------



## small.traps

been finding out about dead lifts..as i fancy doin them to improve my traps..

but some of the proper big lads who no me have told me to stay away from doin them..

the reason iv got a real weak lower back and slightly twisted spine..

should i listen to them or can this dead lift do your disks in..


----------



## Jake1436114563

20 Rep Squats. Without question.

Anyone who has ever done them correctly will no doubt agree.


----------



## frowningbudda

20 rep squats/ clean & press/ deadlift

The pyramid of pain:devil2:


----------



## martin brown

Power clean-front squat-push press-OH squat-good morning-jerk combo is the best exercise I've ever doen and also the only one I've never done again lol


----------



## Guest

martin brown said:


> Power clean-front squat-push press-OH squat-good morning-jerk combo is the best exercise I've ever doen and also the only one I've never done again lol


fvck that :laugh:


----------



## rodrigo

driving iron 2 said:


> Would like the boards thoughts on this..
> 
> IMHO the daddy of all excercises is the *overhand grip pull up*..no fancy machine..a true test of strength...done correctly and strict nothing matches it for impressiveness and the returns it provides are excellent...any other candidates???????????? closely followed by the press up!!!!!


 still tryin to get too grips with *overhand grip pull ups * :cursing: * but still bustin a gut.* dead lifts tho there is no escapin effort:thumb: squats equal power:cursing:


----------



## Jake1436114563

Overhand Grip Pull Ups are over rated IMO.

I Believe underhand, with 8"-10" hand spacing to be a superior exercise.


----------



## Damo86

Deadlift is the daddy without question, simply because you lift the weight or dont, Its just you, the weight and gravity, a true test of strength.

Check me biggin up the deadlift when I layed up on the counch from over doing em :lol:

My own fault really, still love em though:thumb:


----------



## Robbo90

Deadlift, although olympic lifts such as the clean and jerk or the snatch are very good movements.


----------



## synthasize

i think the best ones are deads and squats, but my faves are dumbell chest press and t bar row


----------



## Jonnyboi

Deads or squats for me.


----------



## Jake H

one arm pull ups


----------



## Kezz

martin brown said:


> Power clean-front squat-push press-OH squat-good morning-jerk combo is the best exercise I've ever doen and also the only one I've never done again lol


 we have a winner!!!


----------



## nigs66

love your avatar kezz, for you the gayometer should be off the dial:thumb:


----------



## adesign

I love squats due to my height :lol:

Hate Deads as I almost faint every time, never going to take caffeine before them again!


----------

